# Struggling with anxiety and how to deal with it for good



## Michael3090 (Dec 7, 2017)

I have been anxious since my early teens bit I have only begun to recognise it in the last few years. I have been in and out of many jobs due to not being able to face people ... it physically drains me at times. I am in a job now and love it I just struggle to speak to people without almost choking on my words and it seems to be mainly males I struggle with. I have no friends and haven't for years due to my anxiety. Today I was leaving my job and saw a colleague looking at me and he then turned to another colleague and said something with a grin and "me being me" I assume they were laughing at me. I want to be able to talk and just be myself without any fear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Omkar11 (Dec 19, 2017)

I feel you bro. If you are looking for a solution or piece of advise from this message then please stop reading now because this is just me talking about my situation. I also suffer from overthinking and inability to carry out normal a conversation with people I don't know that we'll. Today I was talking to this very sweet girl in college. I could make out that she was making small talk in order to be polite (she usually does that & I don't talk to a lot of people in college). Inspite of her efforts my behaviour was uncomfortable at best and that also made her uncomfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JaRVicH (Dec 28, 2017)

I am new to this group and don't know exactly how interactive the system is. However, I am reasonably sure you can private message me based on my user name JaRVicH. I am familiar with the problems concerning conversing with people and determining the motives behind people's actions and speech. I am sure that people are belittling you far less than you think, and that you are more well thought of than you believe. If I am wrong than I will buy you a case of beer of your choice, somehow . . . but I am certain I am not wrong. Regardless, If you message me I will respond within a week. I know that seems like a long time but I have some problems with maintaining communications.


----------



## JaRVicH (Dec 28, 2017)

Michael3090, I did receive your PM and attempted to reply, but received a message that I am unable to send PMs except to a specific list of (I assume) moderators until I have made 15 posts in the forum. I don't want to post messages unless I feel I have something to contribute so it will probably be a while before I make the "quota." If you are okay with it I can post an edited (depersonalized) version of my reply publicly, but won't do so without your permission. I am sorry I am not able to respond privately right now but hope to speak with you more.


----------



## Missyrable life (Jan 16, 2018)

*Hate my life*

Just when I taught..that I already have it worse..the worst of the worst came..its annoying..I really hate it whenever my problems is related to my mom's health..its like shooting daggers directly into my heart..the worst part of it? THE WHOLE ****ING WORLD CONTINUES TO MOVE...everyone's world continues to move..only mine had stopped..sometimes I wish I would just be given a little time..just a little moment to release all of my pain..but no NO ONE IS GIVING ME TIME TO HEAL


----------

